# Rafting Films



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

The thought occurred to me after reading the National Exposure thread that I have never seen any feature length films or documentaries on the sport of rafting. Not even any 1/2 hour TV shows. Is anyone aware of any such presentations and where they can be accessed? 
Thanks,
Windknot2


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

The best kept secret...
all I've ever seen is Youtube footage


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

*Here you go, plenty of shows*

Here is a show from New Hampshire Public Television About rafting the Rapid River










Rafting the Rapid River - Production Photos - Windows to the Wild



Here is a one hour adventure documentary about rafting Alaska's Wildest Rivers.










Duncan Entertainment Group ---- Current Releases & New Projects




A travel show. Destination Wild Season 1, Ep. 1 "Whitewater Rafting, Breckinridge, CO" 
Courtney takes on class 5 rapids with the US National Whitewater Team during the Gore Whitewater festival.










Amazon.com: Destination Wild: Season 1, Episode 1 "Whitewater Rafting, Breckinridge, CO": Movies & TV




Discovery Channel show about rafting.
I Shouldn't Be Alive Season 4, Ep. 9 "River of Fear"
A Colorado River rafting trip turns deadly when a raft capsizes and leaves a man alone, stranded, and without any supplies.










Amazon.com: I Shouldn't Be Alive: Season 4, Episode 9 "River of Fear": Movies & TV




Meryl Streep overacting in, The River Wild (1994)










Amazon.com: The River Wild: Meryl Streep, Stephanie Sawyer, Joseph Mazzello, David Strathairn, Elizabeth Hoffman, Victor Galloway, Kevin Bacon, John C. Reilly, William Lucking, Diane Delano, Thomas F. Duffy, Benjamin Bratt, Paul Cantelon, Glenn Morsh


The Extremists #110: White Water
A.WHITE WATER RAFTING; THIS SEGMENT SHOWS THE MEN WHO LIVE FOR WHITE WATER RAFTING AND WHO LOVE TO FILM IT. RUN THE BEST RAPIDS IN THE U.S. AND THE WORLD. CAPTURED ON FILM, IS THE THRILL AND ADRENALINE OF WHAT HARDCORE WHITE WATER RAFTING IS ALL ABOUT. SO PUT ON YOUR HELMET AND VEST, AND GET READY FOR SOME CLASS V RAPIDS.










Amazon.com: The Extremists #110: White Water: Movies & TV


Rafting Into Siberia

The Altai Region is a mountainous area in Russia's infamous Siberian territory. The landscape is filled with dense forests, powerful rivers, expansive plains, villages, steppes, lakes, glaciers and long-running ridges expanding 2000 kilometers. One of the three main rivers of the Altai is the Katun. This video documents a joint Russian-American team whitewater rafting on the Katun River, a frigid, turbulent waterway. The travelogue captures some of the spectacular vistas and sights in the Russian wilderness, as well as the invigorating excitement and challenges in whitewater rafting along the Katun River. Anyone who loves rafting or curious about an untamed Russian countryside will enjoy the escapes on this video.










Amazon.com: Rafting Into Siberia [VHS]: Spirit of Adventure: Movies & TV



The Yunnan Great Rivers Expedition Synopsis

In a remote corner of Southwest China, three of Asia's greatest rivers plunge off the Tibetan Plateau through steep canyons in the Himalayas thousands of feet deep. This stunningly beautiful film captures the incredible journey of a whitewater expedition, as it explores the upper Mekong, Salween and Yangtze rivers. More than a wild adventure, the two-month expedition was an ambitious partnership with the Nature Conservancy and the Chinese government to help protect one of the most biodiverse and culturally diverse regions in the world.










The Yunnan Great Rivers Expedition | Watch the Documentary Film Free Online | SnagFilms




Now if that ain't enough for ya, try google......


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

*More!*

Oh yeah, lets not forget the real river rafting porn too!

Shane's World 20: Ragin' Rapids


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Synopsis

"Team Shane's World hit the rapids in search of extreme adventure. After a long day of river rafting everyone was pretty horny. As soon as Blair pitched her tent, she sent out to pitch Shawn's. It didn't take much convincing before Shawn was banging away on Blair. Her screams and moans must have really got to Billy because before long he had Salena bent over in the tent. The next morning it was back on the river, but not before Shawn could get in some action on the raft. He was putting Chennin into positions you know she had been dreaming about yesterday! By the time we stopped at the waterfall for lunch, shy little Rain-ahh knew that if she wanted any action on this trip she better speak up. She dove on to Billy and then took such a hard pounding from him that she squirted. Everybody got wet on this trip!"



I believe it is an instructional video, though I have yet to see it.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, coffee just went thru my nose .,,,instructional..,


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

This one is excellent:

Horizon Line Prodctions at WhitewaterVideo.com

Highly recommend!


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sweet!*

Sweet Promo Vid... Short and to the point!

http://www.whitewatervideo.com/avi/gloriouspromo.mpg


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

This is available on Netflix streaming:

Damned River

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Damned...&strackid=2cdb8b6cdde66f19_5_srl&trkid=222336It's terrible, but so campy it has a certain appeal.


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the leads on videos. Most everyone appreciates all the exposure they can get to others in our sport, especially to "Instructional videos". I will start looking into these films.
Windknot2


----------



## Pilgrim O. (Sep 2, 2007)

Best rafting movie ever


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Ragin Rapids looks good,might need that for my collection. I already have 'Snow Angels.' . Up the Creek looks great too. 

Here's one for the Cat boaters that i've yet to see....

Going Feral - The Movie - Extreme Whitewater Catarafting


----------

